# battery issues



## lgs (Feb 12, 2021)

I am looking for a battery diagram for a 2018 Montana 3731 FL. There are 2 12 volt batteries but only the grounds are in parallel on the batteries
the + are hooked up to each battery separately the + posts are not connected. I can't see how both batteries could charge from the converter.
Need HELP


----------



## C Nash (Feb 17, 2021)

Google batteries hooked in parallel and series to understand.  Be sure if you have two 12 or 6 volt


----------

